# plant height



## budculese (Feb 22, 2010)

looking at bean descriptions i have seen "low" "medium" and "high" for plant height or it will be in centimeters .can anybody give me any idea to what these terms roughly mean in feet or inches ?and does anybody know how to convert cm to inches ?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2010)

30cm = 12 inches.

i wouldn't read too to much into height though, stretch would be better if listed.
you can train them/top them to combat height restrictions if need be. 
if you really have little room, go for a more indica strain.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 22, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> looking at bean descriptions i have seen "low" "medium" and "high" for plant height or it will be in centimeters .can anybody give me any idea to what these terms roughly mean in feet or inches ?and does anybody know how to convert cm to inches ?


Here is an online Metric to inches calculator for you:  worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm  When I see "Low, Medium or High" as height descriptions, I generally think of "Low" being a max height of no more than 24 inches, "Medium" being a max of 4 feet and "High" being anything taller than 4 feet.


----------

